# Carson daly married man



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

Carson Daly tied the knot with longtime girlfriend Siri Pinter.
The couple -- who have been together for 10 years and got engaged back in 2013 -- finally sealed the deal Wednesday night at Plandome Country Club in Long Island.
We're told the ceremony was small -- only about 30 people. It was also very simple ... a bunch of balloons and that's about it.
They partied from around 6 PM to 11:30 and called it a night.
Carson and Siri have 3 kids


----------

